# Ontario Canada - looking for good homes



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

We are planning a major move, and have several 'retirees' who need good homes.... anywhere within a hour's drive of Toronto - unless you can arrange transportation yourself.

All colours - most of these birds are 8-10 years old. 

respond here, or email me at [email protected]


----------

